# My tank and a few questions



## Kayceekins (Dec 29, 2011)

This is my upgraded 6.6 bookshelf aquarium.

Light: Marineland LED's
Filter: Marineland Penguin 100
Heater: Tetra submersible for 50 watt

Fish:
1 Betta (Bruce)
2 Golden Dojo Loaches (Noodle and Sketti)
3 Ghost Shrimp
2 Bamboo Shrimp
1 Gold Mystery Snail (Reginald)

This tank drives me crazy. I have never seen anything that scratches as easily as this. I am extra careful with it, but it doesn't help. Are there any other tanks that are long like this, but still small enough to put on my bookshelf? And if so, where can I find one? I would like a tank between 6 and 10 gallons.

The filter in the picture is the one that came with the tank and I don't care for it much. For Christmas my boyfriend bought me a Penguin 100 that I had been eying for a while, but it turns out that it was broken. When I first hooked it up, it made a loud noise and I let it run for 2 days. Then tonight, when I did my weekly water change, it decided that it just didn't want to work anymore. I will be taking it back to Petsmart tomorrow and was wondering if these are even good filters or if I should try out a different one.

One last question. I LOVE my ghost shrimp, but I have a hard time keeping these little guys alive. This is my fourth batch and they are the only thing that has ever died in my tank. Is there anything I should try or are ghost shrimp just a lost cause?


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

As far as your shrimp go is there any copper in your water? If so, that would be the reason they are dieing. Are you able to keep snails alive?
As for the filter, have you ever used an Aquaclear filter? They are pretty good IMO.


----------



## Kayceekins (Dec 29, 2011)

The bamboo shrimp and the snail have been fine. I have had them for a while. I only have a problem with ghosties.  
As for the filter, I have never used that one. What model would be best for my tank and around how much does it cost? Do you have any experience with Marineland filters?


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

You might just be getting low quality ghost shrimp. If you are not having any issues with the Bamboo shrimp or your snail then that is most likely the case.
As for filters, I have not used Marineland filters. I have avoided them due to the bio wheels on them as they have a tendency to stop spinning after a while. I love Aquaclear filters though. They are comparable in price and are also a 3 stage filter. I have had several and never had an issue with any of them.
Here is a link to the Aquaclear 20
Aqua Clear Power Filters by Hagen - Filters - Fish - PetSmart


----------

